# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  ادم كيف تصبح جنتل مان في 5 خطوات؟

## Mr_HelL

ارتداؤك لأفخم الثياب لا يجعل منك "جنتلمان" فهناك مواصفات معينة وطرق تعامل ينبغي عليك أن تتعلمها وتطبقها في حياتك اليومية ومنها

1) اهتم بإكسسواراتك


الرجل الجذاب العصري يعرف من اهتمامه بمظهره والتفاصيل الصغيرة ، لهذا يجب أن تهتم جداً بالإكسسوارات ، فإذا كنت ترتدي ربطة عنق مثلاً فاعلم أن الرفيعة هي الأحدث في عالم الموضة ، وإذا كنت تحمل محفظة فيجب أن تتأكد عند شرائها أنها من أفضل أنواع الجلد ، وإذا كنت ترتدي بدلة فاحرص على شراء منديل مربع خاصاً بالجيب ، واختر ألواناً مميزة واجعل طرفه يظهر بشكل منمق من الجيب.

2) اختر طعامك وشرابك بدقة

إذا كنت تخرج كثيراً مع أصدقائك أو في لقاءات عمل فيجب أن تحرص فيما تختاره من طعام وشراب ، بالنسبة للشراب لا تطلب أكثر من نوعين في نفس الجلسة فلا يجب أن تقوم بعمل "كوكتيل" في معدتك وتظهر للجميع أنك غير حريص على صحتك ، وبالنسبة للطعام لا تنس أنك أمام آخرين أثناء تناولك الطعام مهما كان جوعك ، واحرص على الحديث معهم ولا تنشغل بتناول الطعام فقط.

3) امسك الباب للشخص القادم خلفك


لا تنس أن تهتم بالآخرين حتى إذا لم تكن تعرفهم جيداً ، وأهم خطوة هي أن تلاحظ إذا كان هناك شخص خلفك عند دخولك أي مكان حتى لا تغلق الباب في وجهه ، الرجل المحترم هو من يمسك الباب للآخرين حتى لا يصيبهم في وجوههم.

4) اهتم بتسريحة شعرك

الآن جاء الوقت لتهتم بقص شعرك وتسريحه لتظهر للجميع أنك رجل أعمال ناجح وتعرف كيف تسيطر على حياتك وتسير بها إلى الطريق الصحيح.



5) ارتدِ البدلة المناسبة

احرص على ارتداء البدلة التي تتلاءم مع جسدك ، والضيقة هي الأفضل للرجل رغم إنها كانت الموضة السائدة للرجال في الخمسينيات ، إلا أنها تعود بقوة الآن لأنها تلائم كل الأوقات في العمل أو الحفلات

----------


## مادلين

والله ما بتوقع بصير جنتل مان شو ما عمل

----------


## دموع الغصون

هالصفات كتير متاليه ما بتصور الشباب بقبلو فيها يعني بتصور تقييد كتير لحرياتهم مو ظروري يطبقهم كلهم بنفس الوقت ، على الأقل يكون في شوية مرونه 
راق لي كثيراً ما قرأته هنا

----------


## محمد العزام

يمكن اللبس مو ضروري لحتى تكون جنتل مان اهم شي الصفات الداخلية كيف تكون 


الجمال جمال الروح مش المظهر 




شكرا

----------

